# Want to buy or barter for Wild Violets



## City Bound

Looking for wild violets. Will pay or barter. I have Downton abby season four on dvd to trade.


----------



## copperhead46

I have tons of wild violets, I'll dig some up and put them in a "if it fits, it ships" box for you and you can re-imburse me for the postage, hows that? I can wrap them in damp towels and plastic and they should be fine. they are just now coming up but haven't started to bloom yet. if interested, let me know,
P.J.


----------



## Kasota

Just be careful where you plant them. They can be rather invasive. Some decades ago my mother planted some wild violets in one of our gardens. I have been trying to get rid of them ever since. They have regularly choked out other plants. They are so beautiful and so hardy...but egads. It's like letting the camel's nose inside the tent. 

And they don't just pull up too easily. And if you leave any bit of root behind it will soon become a brand new violet.


----------



## City Bound

Ty kasota. I am going to put them in containers to control there spread. Nice picture by the way in your avatar.


----------



## copperhead46

Kasota, that's why I have so many to dig up and give away


----------



## Kasota

Thank you, City Bound! 

Copperhead46, I kind of figured! LOL! 

They really are seriously pretty plants. Heaven knows they are survivors! 

Now if I could just get someone asking for Creeping Charlie! On second thought - I would not wish that on anyone! I sure wish I could find a way to get rid of that stuff! :hair


----------



## Darren

What color?


----------



## City Bound

Thank you Darren. I am good though. I have some coming.


----------



## copperhead46

They mailed on Thurs so I hope you get them by Monday. I'm nervous now, I just read that I shouldn't have put them in a plastic bag, . Let me know how they look.


----------



## flowergurl

Copperhead what color are your violets? 
I would love some of these if anybody has some:

http://mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/field-guide/bird-s-foot-violet


----------



## Darren

I've seen a white with purple center that looks something like that around here.


----------



## flowergurl

Those were my favorite wildflower as a child.


----------



## copperhead46

Yes, that's the only color I know for wild violets, that's what I have. They are beautifull, I think my favorite wild flower is the "trinity plant" we have lots of them, too.
Flowergurl, I have plenty, if you want, I could sure send some to you.


----------



## flowergurl

Oh that would be lovely copperhead!! Thanks, I am in Ks, so they won't have to go far. Message me so we can arrange it.
I have shipped tons of plants. Wrap the roots in a damp paper towel and put that down in a plastic sandwich bag.I usually take tape and try to close up the edges of the sandwich bag to keep the water from seeping out. Leave the tops of the plants out of the plastic tho. Gently roll it up in newspaper and tape the ends closed.

Here are some pics if i can get them to load.


----------



## copperhead46

That's some pretty fancy wrapping, don't know if I'll get them that well wrapped, but, I'll give it a shot. I'll message you,

P.J.


----------



## flowergurl

LOL it was just to give you an idea of how to keep the roots moist, but keep the top protected. Anything similar will work. Replied to your Pm. Thanks!


----------



## saritamae

Not to hijack this thread but do you mind if I ask how much it cost to ship them? I would also love some wild violets - my patch doesnt seem to be coming up this spring and I had my heart set on some jam.


----------



## where I want to

Our wild violets are yellow. And shy and retiring.


----------



## copperhead46

Saritamae, the shipping boxes are $5. something and the big box is $12. something. I will be digging some up for Flowergurl tomarrow and will be glad to find a few for you. Just pm me your address and I'll get them out to you. They are blooming now, so I hope they will give you lots of flowers, if not, they'll be back next year,


----------



## copperhead46

"Our wild violets are yellow. And shy and retiring"

I don't think I've seen yellow violets, I bet that's really pretty.


----------



## where I want to

https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...9QEwCg&usg=AFQjCNFSpjbKTiDgF5eNOKfLoQkV4JpRrQ

yes- it blooms at the same time as the trillium and makes a pretty combo. The link says it's semi-rare but here it's all over.


----------



## cloudhidden

I have many many wild violets here at my place if anyone is still
Interested.


----------

